

Ritchie, Stroustrup, and Gosling interview - Hitchhiker
http://www.gotw.ca/publications/c_family_interview.htm

======
Kliment
"Well, I never had to learn C..."

-Ritchie, when asked how long it takes a programmer to become proficient in the language.

